# New FFA...



## goofysgirl04 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all, I've been lurking here for quite a while, and decided to finally introduce myself...I'm a college student from Miami, who's slowly "coming out of the closet" so to speak, about being an FFA. Looking to chat with any BHM's or other FFA's...
-Arianna


----------



## Amor (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi--
I'm also a FFA college student whose struggling with the "coming out processes" as you put it. Do you go to UofM? 

-Laura

P.S. I'd also love to chat with any other FFA's or BHMs...


----------



## missaf (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome! I'm glad to see other ladies discovering and learning their tastes! I'm a BBW, 29, from California and I'm not afraid to say I like fat on everyone 

What led you to come to realize your tastes?


----------



## Amor (Nov 17, 2005)

I was just to intimidated to say anything. I was always the skinny cheer leader, who was supposed to date the popular (i.e. slim/muscular) guys in high school...I just didn't know how to break out of it.  In college, I've tried dating a coupla BHM's...but neither of them believed that I actually perfered them heavy...oh well.... :doh: ....Usually the guys I like won't (for whatever reason) won't approach me...and I'm usually to self consicous to approach a guy first... *sorry, I just kinda went off their...*

I think I knew even when I was a little girl-my favorite story was a winnie the pooh story where pooh eats so much hunney at rabbits' that he gets so fat that he can't fit out the door. I never really figured outwhy I liked that story till I was older though...


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2005)

I've got a BHM ex-bf who's looking for love. He's a pretty sweet guy, and around 380 pounds last I knew. Great belly on him. PM me if you'd like his email addy. I don't remember it off hand and I'd have to look it up, and I feel like being lazy at the moment, lol. He's not real picky when it comes to female body types, but I think he leans more toward the thinner (but not stick thin).

~Aurora


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome ladies! As a college student all though I am an older student its nice to know there are some FFA's in college.


----------



## Baby Robot (Nov 18, 2005)

Florida Represent!

Man, the Sunshine State gets a nice litlle cold snap and some FFAs from South Florida start showing up on the board. Life just gets better for us Florida-based BHMs. First the advantage of not sweating to death every day, and now this! Woo! Anyhow, Arianna, Laura, welcome to you both. I can relate to your problem, gals, with the amount of societal conditioning out there it's tough to get any big people, male or female, to just go ahead and admit that they can be attractive and desirable, not in spite of their size, but in part because of it. Coming out takes courage, but the more of us that do it, the easier it gets.

-Patrick


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome FFA's. This BHM from NYC bids you welcome and I hope your adventures in FFA-ism is well. If you care to chat, drop me a line. Perhaps I can pursuade you to exit the closet completely. It gets dark and lonely in there. Later....Jorge


----------



## tankgirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome welcome!
FFA from the other corner of the nation here... Where it's COLD and SNOWING and ICKY... But we're lookin at migrating come spring thaw anyway.
Message me sometime; the trolls don't seem to have a problem doing so, so I'd imagine my IM names and such are easy to find... just keep in mind I use a multiple connection client (Trillian) and messages from websites don't seem to work. *shrugs* The price of convenience.
Hopefully, talk to one of you soon!


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 20, 2005)

Closets are grotty and smell of mothballs. Or at least mine does...

I'd be interested to hear how the other ladies here classify 'outness'. I wouldn't class myself as a closet FFA, but I've never gadded about announcing my sexual preferences to everyone in sight like a lot of homosexual people do. All the men I've been involved with knew why they were my 'type' though, and some of my friends have noticed by observation that I have a 'fat fetish'.


----------



## Alvinolagnia (Nov 20, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel! I'm also a somewhat "closeted" ffa. I'm 20 and in school. No one ever really understood where I was coming from when it came to taste in guys, until I found this site. I love this forum!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 20, 2005)

You want to hear a crazy story? I was in Amika in South Beach last Friday surrounded by a real estate broker, the host of the party, 2 DJs, ? on the amount of boys, and a bi girl fighting for my attention... and I was just looking past them at this really f*cking cute bouncer! He looked so freaking hot with all kinds of chunkyness around his middle. *drools*
I didn't leave with anyone that night because I didn't get a chance to talk to the guy I was crushing on.
Moral of the story?
Guys: If a girl is looking at you and not the person in front of her, it means she's interested!
To myself: Start going up to guys *slaps self* haha


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh yeah... I forgot to say: 
Hi everyone! I'm Cristi, 21, & from Miami 
My lesbian friend just TOLD me one day "You like fat guys!"
I'm bi and I thought I was a lesbian for a long time. Truth is I'd choose one night with Fat Joe (if you know the artist) over the whole Victoria Secrets catalogue.
One of my best friends is a bi guy and he likes really skinny guys, but we made a mini-movie at his house about a girl (played by me of course) exchanging her boyfriend's steroid pills for weight gain ones. haha. fun times!


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 21, 2005)

I think I'm just your type. The fat joe type that is. 
I have a lesbian friend who said the same thing. She said she had a dream that she was doing a fat guy and liked it. Wonder what that's all about. How many lesbians do you think are closet ffa's?


----------



## Baby Robot (Nov 21, 2005)

That movie sounds awesome! I remember reading an interview in Rolling Stone or soemthing similar in which Fat Joe's tailor complained that "He just kept getting fatter!" and constantly required new clothing. That's not the case for Joey Crack now, but surely we can all think back to the glory days of Big Pun!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 21, 2005)

What movie are you talking about?
And yeah I know Fat Joe is on this "drink water instead of booze" and "diet" thing. *tears*
I saw him on stage last Saturday and he still looks big though  Thank you universe for floor tickets! haha


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm on the "no booze more water" diet. It's pretty darn good actually!


----------



## Baby Robot (Nov 21, 2005)

FreneticFangs said:


> What movie are you talking about?



The one you made about weight-gain pills!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 21, 2005)

Baby Robot said:


> The one you made about weight-gain pills!


 I couldn't find anything decent with BHMs in blockbuster so I made my own. We couldn't find a chunky guy to play the after part that looks anything like my skinny friend so we just stuffed him with pillows.


----------



## voidhead (Nov 21, 2005)

Baby Robot said:


> That movie sounds awesome! I remember reading an interview in Rolling Stone or soemthing similar in which Fat Joe's tailor complained that "He just kept getting fatter!" and constantly required new clothing. That's not the case for Joey Crack now, but surely we can all think back to the glory days of Big Pun!



Definitely. Pun is the best BHM by far. Absolutely huge. 

If you like him you've gotta get the documentary about him. It has a whole section about his weight gain with interviews, pictures and even a good amount footage of him swimming with his shirt off. 

Then there's a video of him in a limo freestyling with his crew and he is absolutely huge, taking up half the limo. And he starts jiggling his belly as he's joking about something and its fuckin enormous. 

Also an interview and he's like leaning against a car, gasping for breath the whole time..so huge. And then he finally squeezes into the car mid-interview because he can't stand anymore.


----------



## voidhead (Nov 21, 2005)

Baby Robot said:


> That movie sounds awesome! I remember reading an interview in Rolling Stone or soemthing similar in which Fat Joe's tailor complained that "He just kept getting fatter!" and constantly required new clothing. That's not the case for Joey Crack now, but surely we can all think back to the glory days of Big Pun!



Definitely. Pun is the best BHM by far. Absolutely huge. He was supposedly 700 Ibs at his peak, and i believe it.

If you like him you've gotta get the documentary about him. It has a whole section about his weight gain with interviews, pictures and even a good amount footage of him swimming with his shirt off. 

Then there's a video of him in a limo freestyling with his crew and he is absolutely huge, taking up half the limo. And he starts jiggling his belly as he's joking about something and its fuckin enormous. 

Also an interview and he's like leaning against a car, gasping for breath the whole time..so huge. And then he finally squeezes into the car mid-interview because he can't stand anymore.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 22, 2005)

*swoon* Boricuas are so damn hot!


----------



## Karebehr (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies!
Glad to see some new FFA's "coming-out"...lol. I am a SSBHM, and would love to chat with you anytime you like. I am from Canada, and am a little older than most of you, but would still like to chat if you like. I can be found on yahoo at [email protected]
Hope to hear from you soon....and again, welcome!


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey, voidhead, what area the titles of the videos with Big Pun - especially the documentary with the section about his weight gain but also the one with him freestling by the limo, and the one with the interview? I'm sure I can't be the only lister here who'd like a copy of those.

Thanks!

fat_hiker



voidhead said:


> Definitely. Pun is the best BHM by far. Absolutely huge. He was supposedly 700 Ibs at his peak, and i believe it.
> 
> If you like him you've gotta get the documentary about him. It has a whole section about his weight gain with interviews, pictures and even a good amount footage of him swimming with his shirt off.
> 
> ...


----------



## voidhead (Nov 22, 2005)

Luckily it's all contained within the same documentary, a film called

Big Pun: Still Not a Player


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 22, 2005)

voidhead said:


> Luckily it's all contained within the same documentary, a film called
> 
> Big Pun: Still Not a Player


 I'm so looking that up! I wonder if Fat Joe has any documentaries...


----------



## jdwhitak (Dec 2, 2005)

i know of one movie where the love interest is a bhm. its called "tatoo: a love story" and i thought it was a pretty good movie. some of you ffa's might want to check it out.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 2, 2005)

goofysgirl04 said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking here for quite a while, and decided to finally introduce myself...I'm a college student from Miami, who's slowly "coming out of the closet" so to speak, about being an FFA. Looking to chat with any BHM's or other FFA's...
> -Arianna




Welcome, I am happy that you wish to chat and get more involved with this group, good for you. I am happy to share stuff with FFA so feel free to ask anything you wish. As an Australian what is Miami like to live in are you near beaches or inland a bit? What does Miami have to offer that is only in Miami, what is the food like?

BWL


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 2, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> Welcome, I am happy that you wish to chat and get more involved with this group, good for you. I am happy to share stuff with FFA so feel free to ask anything you wish. As an Australian what is Miami like to live in are you near beaches or inland a bit? What does Miami have to offer that is only in Miami, what is the food like?
> 
> BWL



_*Raises Hand*_ 

I have a question! When will you be in the U.S. (do you have dates set yet?), and are you only going to California?


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 2, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> _*Raises Hand*_
> 
> I have a question! When will you be in the U.S. (do you have dates set yet?), and are you only going to California?



Yes I am planning a trip in June/July 2006, and yes I am coming to California and then Boston area, other than that I yet to work out, I have to do all my plans as the above is all I know, but will have plan in detail by Feb at the latest. I am coming to see Lego Land then some natural sites " Grand Cannon'"? which I am yet to figure out, Boston as my brother said it was very nice.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 5, 2005)

It's nice to see that there are girls my age into BHM.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 5, 2005)

Is it my imagination or are there several FFA's in the Miami area? What is in the water down there? (thinking i may have to move)!


----------



## jdwhitak (Dec 6, 2005)

Miami is full of nothing but hard bodied men. Naturally, any FFAs down there are going to have to look elsewhre for their BHM fix.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 6, 2005)

jdwhitak said:


> Miami is full of nothing but hard bodied men. Naturally, any FFAs down there are going to have to look elsewhre for their BHM fix.



This fat boy is going to be that way in the future, so look out Miami.


----------



## bhm_feedee (Dec 6, 2005)

:eat1: Can someone ship some of that Miami water over to England, FFAs are rarer than four-leaf clovers over here.


----------



## BallBelly (Dec 6, 2005)

True bhm, we've more chance of stepping in rocking horse crap methinks


----------



## bhm_feedee (Dec 6, 2005)

Rocking horse crap from a unicorn is more likely!

Seriously, are there any ladies in the UK who genuinely like their guys really big?


----------



## FreneticFangs (Dec 6, 2005)

I have to disagree about the hard bodied men in Miami for most of those are actually gay!
On the contrary... there are several well fed guys. Cuban food tends to be fattening!
There is..however a shortage of chubby American boys. Most of them are latin.
Has anyone heard from the other FFAs in Miami? I haven't seen them post back 

I do have a theory on why more FFAs join the boards in Miami: Because there's a lot of pressure on having a "great body" down here with all the clubs and beaches with a "the less clothes the better" policy. So there's more pressure on looking good all the time... and having the person you are dating look "good" also.


----------



## shirmack (Dec 7, 2005)

whats up By the way ffa's rule (ignore this please i am a dork)


----------



## Obesus (Dec 10, 2005)

Must be bleed-over from the Subgenius Thread...but here ya' go!




bhm_feedee said:


> Rocking horse crap from a *unicorn* is more likely!
> 
> Seriously, are there any ladies in the UK who genuinely like their guys really big?


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 17, 2005)

Welcome to the group and looking forward to chatting (may be?).

Phil


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 17, 2005)

Darn it! Where were all you women in high school when I was going crazy for being 268 pounds! Lol! If I had only known that a lot of you wanted a big guy like me I wouldn't have been so self concious!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 17, 2005)

welcome all


----------



## Goreki (Dec 18, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Darn it! Where were all you women in high school when I was going crazy for being 268 pounds! Lol! If I had only known that a lot of you wanted a big guy like me I wouldn't have been so self concious!


We were looking at you every time you weren't looking.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 18, 2005)

I've noticed that if I'm walking with a girl, that is when other women look at me. I don't understand it, if I'm walking alone no one cares, put a girl next to me and I'm like the soup of the day or something.....


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol, well if you guys are looking at us every time we're not looking how are we supposed to know you're looking!


----------



## Goreki (Dec 27, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Lol, well if you guys are looking at us every time we're not looking how are we supposed to know you're looking!


 That was the point!
Actually, there was one gorgeous guy at my highschool who I gave this treatment to all the time. I should have been more forward though. Damn shy head!


----------



## Jane (Dec 27, 2005)

Had a friend tell me yesterday, that anyone who tells a 16 year old "Enjoy it, it doesn't get any better," should be beaten. Most of us, if we thought our teen years were going to be the best, would have opted out!!!!


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 28, 2005)

I am amazed ot hear from the closeted FFAs. Don't be shy! Sweet lonely BHMs abound! I am sure any of us would love to hear form any of you... I know I would.

Love to all,
Bob


----------



## bigcheese211 (Dec 29, 2005)

it's nice to see there are some lovely ladies my age and in my part of the world dig my body type. woohoo!! would love to hear from any of you south florida hotties! hell any of you ladies for that matter!


----------



## bigcheese211 (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh yeah! Forgot to mention I will be in miami for new years so you FFA's down there better watch out!!


----------



## pattycake (Jan 4, 2006)

bhm_feedee said:


> Rocking horse crap from a unicorn is more likely!
> 
> Seriously, are there any ladies in the UK who genuinely like their guys really big?



Hello. Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm a UK FFA who loves her men BIG. We _are_ out there. Where are all of _you_? When I'm out with my friends on the pull, it would be my dream to find a sexy BHM or two to hit on but I never see any. Obviusly, I'm going to the wrong places! :doh: 
My sister is also an FFA. She's with a lovely BHM but I have yet to meet 'the one'. I don't know why we both prefer BHMs but we've been into them since we were teenagers. Our other sister likes buff guys and dumped a man for gaining (a tiny bit of) weight. If he hadn't have been my sister's ex, I would have taken him in hand and really built on what he'd started!
It's nice to find a forum where my preferences are accepted and feel like the norm. Where people understand it's not that I 'settle' for large guys because I have 'low standards' or am 'kind', I go for BHMs because BIG GUYS ROCK MY WORLD!


----------



## orinoco (Jan 4, 2006)

pattycake said:


> Hello. Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm a UK FFA who loves her men BIG. We _are_ out there. Where are all of _you_? When I'm out with my friends on the pull, it would be my dream to find a sexy BHM or two to hit on but I never see any. Obviusly, I'm going to the wrong places! :doh:
> My sister is also an FFA. She's with a lovely BHM but I have yet to meet 'the one'. I don't know why we both prefer BHMs but we've been into them since we were teenagers. Our other sister likes buff guys and dumped a man for gaining (a tiny bit of) weight. If he hadn't have been my sister's ex, I would have taken him in hand and really built on what he'd started!
> It's nice to find a forum where my preferences are accepted and feel like the norm. Where people understand it's not that I 'settle' for large guys because I have 'low standards' or am 'kind', I go for BHMs because BIG GUYS ROCK MY WORLD!


hi there miss pattycake,

two FFA sisters! what was your mum lacing your tea with *lol* 

as for "where are all of you?" most of us are probably hiding away indoors, far from the disgusted gazes of passers by. :-( 

you certainly would never find me out at a club, the ocassional pub perhaps or squeezing myself into a small cinema seat but your best bet would be a good cheap restaurant or roaming the aisles of a supermarket late at night!!

anyway a big welcome to you it is always wonderful to see a rare UK female on here


----------



## pattycake (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Orinoco. I'm feeling quite at home here.

Maybe I should try late night shopping...


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 4, 2006)

pattycake said:


> Hello. Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm a UK FFA who loves her men BIG. We _are_ out there. Where are all of _you_? When I'm out with my friends on the pull, it would be my dream to find a sexy BHM or two to hit on but I never see any. Obviusly, I'm going to the wrong places! :doh:
> My sister is also an FFA. She's with a lovely BHM but I have yet to meet 'the one'. I don't know why we both prefer BHMs but we've been into them since we were teenagers. Our other sister likes buff guys and dumped a man for gaining (a tiny bit of) weight. If he hadn't have been my sister's ex, I would have taken him in hand and really built on what he'd started!
> It's nice to find a forum where my preferences are accepted and feel like the norm. Where people understand it's not that I 'settle' for large guys because I have 'low standards' or am 'kind', I go for BHMs because BIG GUYS ROCK MY WORLD!



Hi Pattycake, 

It is good to hear that there are a few FFA in the UK ) Anyway welcome to the group and lets hope you find the man of your dreams here!

Phil


----------



## pattycake (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank u too Phil.
Maybe all the UK BHMs & FFAs should have a get 2gether...
*sits back and waits for someone else to organise it!*
Of course my dream would be to be the only woman there. Surrounded by gorgeous guys...
*faints*

 

-Patricia


----------



## ManWithBreasts (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi there, i'm new to this. I'm only 17 although people who meet me or speak to me think im in my 20's thanks to my voice being quite deep! 

Looking forward to meeting some new people....didn't actually know there was such a thing as a female attracted to big guys! I am also from the UK so I feel the pain of those who have previously posted.

Quick question though, a few people have mentioned FL in this thread, so FFA's are common in FL? How about Orlando? I'm going on holiday in February and if what you are saying is true...i'm gunna be in heaven!!! At last!!!


P.S- Hello to everyone!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 4, 2006)

bellyboy said:


> I think I'm just your type. The fat joe type that is.
> I have a lesbian friend who said the same thing. She said she had a dream that she was doing a fat guy and liked it. Wonder what that's all about. How many lesbians do you think are closet ffa's?


There are certainly bi gals who'd rather stick with women than be with thin men, if that's what you mean. And there are lesbians who prefer BBW.

-Qit


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 1, 2006)

Qit el-Remel said:


> There are certainly bi gals who'd rather stick with women than be with thin men, if that's what you mean. And there are lesbians who prefer BBW.
> 
> -Qit


That's certainly me! If I had to choose between a skinny and slightly chubby girl, I'd go for the chubby one. With guys.. I need my base of 250 and that's pushing my limits for how skinny they can be. ~300 lbs is my ideal :smitten:

Has anyone heard from the two other FFAs from Miami? I was hoping to hang out with them one day, but I can't seem to get in touch


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 1, 2006)

bellyboy said:


> I think I'm just your type. The fat joe type that is.
> I have a lesbian friend who said the same thing. She said she had a dream that she was doing a fat guy and liked it. Wonder what that's all about. How many lesbians do you think are closet ffa's?



I've got an ex-girlfriend who is bi but leans more towards the ladies. She likes all shapes of women but her men need to have, as she puts it, "a butt and a gut!!" 
She recently told me that she doesn't understand why all women don't love fat guys. Neither do I.


----------



## bigcheese211 (Feb 2, 2006)

we are all you fat guy loving chicks?? i need a valentine! haha


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 6, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I've got an ex-girlfriend who is bi but leans more towards the ladies. She likes all shapes of women but her men need to have, as she puts it, "a butt and a gut!!"
> She recently told me that she doesn't understand why all women don't love fat guys. Neither do I.


wow... I need to go meet this girl. lol. I'd go on a USA weight revolution road trip. haha. I wish heavy guys had more self esteem!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 6, 2006)

bigcheese211 said:


> we are all you fat guy loving chicks?? i need a valentine! haha


hmmm I'm taken this valentine's, but I'm sure there are other FFAs in latin Miami 

You know what I noticed the other day??? My grandma is an FFA. That's where I must have picked it up. Like.. maybe a childhood trigger? Just wondering.


----------



## shirmack (Feb 9, 2006)

yay i turned 20 on the feb 6th and gained 10 pounds in january putting me at 252


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 9, 2006)

Amor said:


> Hi--
> I'm also a FFA college student whose struggling with the "coming out processes" as you put it. Do you go to UofM?
> 
> -Laura
> ...



Message me! I'm on Yahoo: stevebelly_uk (UK time, allow for time diff.)

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## TheMarno (Feb 13, 2006)

If any FFAs would like another guy to talk to my sn is MinusTheMarno.


----------



## coyote wild (Feb 17, 2006)

im always up for chatting with FFA's.

my yahoo sn is i_browncoat


----------

